# G3 2007 Announced - No Vai



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The G3 tour for 2007 has been anounced, a few Canadian dates are on here. No Steve Vai this year though. Check it out. I am bumming as I am going to be in Vegas when they come through Toronto. 










April Dates

03 Tue Capitole du Quebec Quebec, CA On Sale 2/24 
Presale 2/21, details coming. 

04 Wed Bell Centre Montreal, CA On Sale 2/24 
Presale 2/21, details coming. 

05 Thu Massey Hall Toronto, CA On Sale 2/19


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Not missing this one. Just need to decide where to go.

Anyone else in Calgary up for quick fly in trip?


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Thanks for posting this info! I'm going! I'm a little bummed though because I have never seen Vai live. :frown:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Tickets for the Toronto show are available right now. Just type in "G32007" into the promotional code area.


----------



## Marnacious (Dec 30, 2005)

No Stevie Vai.... well I guess it's a good thing we can't make it this year. Wonder why he is not on the bill.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Marnacious said:


> No Stevie Vai.... well I guess it's a good thing we can't make it this year. Wonder why he is not on the bill.


It's a good thing IMO. For some reason he annoys me, to much theatrics. Not to take away from his ability!!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

You going to make it to one of those US shows Jeff?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> You going to make it to one of those US shows Jeff?


One of those Florida shows is calling my name, but I don't think I have the time to do it right. Too many projects on the go.

Might have to fly east. I don't know why they can't do one friggen show out west. Sheesh! Heck Vancouver would be a nice easy 1hr flight.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

haha if I hadn't just bought some tickets to see Mayer in April you could come to the To. show Jeff. I've got extra rooms. Too bad...although I would rather see Vai.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

TimH said:


> haha if I hadn't just bought some tickets to see Mayer in April you could come to the To. show Jeff.


I can't believe you said that out loud.  :tongue:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i prefer vai over petrucci but, massey hall? no, thanks.

-dh


----------



## dufe32 (Feb 5, 2007)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> It's a good thing IMO. For some reason he annoys me, to much theatrics. Not to take away from his ability!!



Vai is G3. I've seen G3 in 1996 (with Robert Fripp) and I wasn't going there to see Vai, in fact, I didn't like the guy at all. What a surprise when he showed up on stage! Many theatrics I gotta admit, but he was the life of the evenning! I mean, Satch played and sang but he wasn't moving at all - maybe a bad night I thought - but when it was Vai time, wow he was all over the stage shreddin' and giving the audience what they paid for. Same thing happened when I went to see G3 in 2003, Vai completely won again, leaving Malmsteen and Satriani way behind. I mean those guys are at the top of their playing but when I go to a concert, I need to see a show, I'm paying to get entertained and Vai did it better than the others. It was a bit different when I went to see Zappa plays Zappa last october: Vai was - as usual - extremely good but he did not steal the show, leaving Dweezil as the only king on the stage. They were all kings anyway that night. I think that people should have the chance to attend a Vai concert, it's worth it, even with the gimmicks, he's a showman.


----------



## kellythebastard (May 3, 2006)

Gilbert is an amazingly cool dude, met him at a clinic when mr big opened for rush here in calgary.


----------



## passenger (Feb 10, 2006)

got one ticket just now, wooooo


----------



## I_cant_play (Jun 26, 2006)

I saw G3 here in vancouver a few years ago and was not impressed. I'll admit I was not a big fan of either vai satch or malmsteen when I went (especially satriani) but I still expected something decent. It's hard to explain but I could barely hear anything. It's kind of as if certain frequencies just overwhelmed everything and I could barely hear the lead guitar. I had the first row balcony seats so maybe that had something to do with it. Vai was the best IMO, malmsteen second but butchered most of his songs and satch was just plain boring. I dunno is it just my taste being really different but I have no interest in ever seeing any of them again.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Marnacious said:


> No Stevie Vai.... well I guess it's a good thing we can't make it this year. Wonder why he is not on the bill.


Maybe he's still doing Zappa Plays Zappa


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...maybe they're tired of vai stealing the show. for all his tricks and gimmicks, and he uses them all, he is still full value when it comes to pure entertainment.

that said, as a guitar nut, i'll be eagerly awating for the dvd, vai or no.

-dh


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I hope they put out a DVD cuz I can't make it this year. But you are right about Vai, he puts on a show. Petrucci and Satriani can play like no tomorrow, but niether are showmen. Eric Johnson never moved an inch either when I seen him with Satch. If you want to be entertained, check out Yngwie Malmsteen, he was freakin great when I seen him with G3, he blows the crowd away.


----------

